# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  >  Все о реестре

## egik

http://download.whatis.ru/reg5.zip
качаем справочник
читаем
http://winchanger.whatis.ru/
http://www.oszone.net/windows/registry/
добавляем свое  ;D

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

RegWorks 1.3.3   

RegWorks 1.3.3 - RegWorks включает в себя редактор реестра, монитор реестра и справочник по параметрам реестра.
Редактор реестра может не только заменить стандартные программы для работы с системным реестром, но и предоставляет множество дополнительных возможностей. Среди них: сравнение разделов, работа с неактивным реестром, сохранение и восстановление реестра, история изменений, фоновый поиск. Монитор реестра позволяет отслеживать обращения других программ к реестру. Гибкая система фильтрации позволяет детально определить события, которые следует протоколировать. Справочник содержит детальные описания более чем 700 параметров реестра. Помимо этого, справочник позволяет изменять значения параметров. Текстовый формат файлов расширений позволяет легко пополнять справочник новыми параметрами.
Программа RegWorks может быть использована в качестве замены стандартного regedit. При этом доступны следующие дополнительные функции: 
Сохранение и восстановление реестра
Сравнение разделов
Для любых двух разделов реестра программа может найти различия в наборе подключей, наборе и значениях параметров. Например, сравнив некоторый раздел и его сохраненную копию, можно выяснить какие подключи или параметры были удалены, какие добавлены, найти параметры, значения которых были изменены. 
Поиск
Операция поиска запускается в отдельном окне и не блокирует работу программы.
Поиск с заменой
Поиск с заменой доступен как в ручном, так и в автоматическом режиме.
Отмена нежелательных действий
Любое изменение, внесенное в реестр с помощью RegWorks, может быть отменено.
Загрузка и выгрузка разделов
Загрузка и выгрузка разделов позволяет подключать файлы разделов к реестру и отключать уже подключенные разделы. Например, можно сравнить раздел с его предварительно сохраненной копией. Для этого нужно всего лишь подключить сохраненный раздел и воспользоваться функцией сравнения. Нужно отметить, что данная функция не вносит необратимых изменений в реестр.
Загруженный раздел может быть в любой момент выгружен обратно. 
Редактирование разрешений на разделы
В операционных системах семейства NT (начиная с Win2k) RegWorks позволяет редактировать разрешения на разделы. 
Работа с избранным
Избранное может содержать не только разделы, но и параметры. Как для разделов, так и для параметров может быть задан
комментарий.
Предпросмотр reg-файлов при импорте
При импорте reg-файлов открывается окно предпросмотра с возможностью редактирования.
Экспорт отдельных параметров
Можно экспортировать как весь раздел целиком, так и только некоторые его параметры.
Буфер обмена
Раздел или параметры могут быть сначала скопированы или вырезаны в буфер обмена, а затем вставлены в другой раздел.
Работа программы в режиме только для чтения
Строка быстрого перехода к разделу реестра
Многооконный интерфейс
Окно программы может содержать несколько вкладок: редактор реестра, монитор и папка "Избранное". По умолчанию,
показывается только окно редактора. Окно редактора реестра разбито на две части: дерево ключей, которое может быть
минимизировано, и список окон, который изначально состоит только из окна редактора параметров ключа. При поиске в реестре и
сравнении ключей в список добавляется новое окно. При помощи "горячих" клавиш можно быстро переключаться как между
вкладками, так и между окнами редактора реестра.
RegWorks - справочник
В состав RegWorks входит справочник по параметрам реестра. С помощью справочника легко и удобно изменять скрытые в реестре
параметры операционной системы. RegWorks позволяет:
Добавлять, изменять и удалять параметры справочника
Добавлять и удалять категории справочника
Перемещать или копировать параметры из одной категории в другую
Экспортировать и импортировать параметры
Искать параметры по заданным критериям
Создавать файл отката с оригинальными значениями параметров справочника
RegWorks - монитор реестра
В случае систем, основанных на NT, RegWorks может также служить альтернативой программе RegMon. Встроенный монитор реестра
позволяет:
Гибко настраивать правила фильтрации
С помощью фильтров вы можете отслеживать только операции чтения, или только операции записи, следить за всеми процессами,
или за каким-то одним. При желании, можно отслеживать доступ только к некоторому разделу или параметру.
Задавать правила подсветки строк и столбцов в журнале
На основании некоторого признака или группы признаков можно задавать цвет фона столбца или строки в журнале монитора.
Экспортировать результаты наблюдения в текстовые и xml-файлы
Результаты наблюдения могут быть сохранены не только в текстовом, но и в xml-формате. При помощи xslt-преобразования,
xml-файл журнала монитора может быть преобразован к любому другому виду.
Просматривать содержимое журнала монитора в браузере.
Html-страница для просмотра генерируется при помощи xslt-преобразования, которое задается в настройках программы.
5770 Кб, Freeware, Win 9x/Me/2000/XP, RUS/ENG)
http://www.winzone.ru/soft/504/

----------

